

Santa Cruz police: Google executive murdered on his yacht by prostitu - nicholas73
http://abc7news.com/news/santa-cruz-police-high-tech-mogul-murdered-by-prostitute/170360/#&cmp=fb-kgo-post-170360

======
Picard
[http://i.imgur.com/HBvdnWQ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/HBvdnWQ.jpg)

